# "Giant Floating Command Posts"



## ejames (25 Jul 2007)

I was reading an article online about the Conservative party's proposed plan to expand 14 more units across the country and perhaps bring back the airborne regiment and how Hillier did not agree. The article itself does not matter but in a summary at the bottom concerning Harper's plans for the armed forces it mentioned a 3.1 billion dollar refit of the Halifax-class frigates to turn them into what he called 'giant floating command posts'. 

Does anyone know if this has been confirmed or is this just a spewed out electoral promise and if so, how much of a refit would be required to turn the Halifax-class ships into command posts?


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jul 2007)

Search milnet.ca for any and all information about FELEX.  It's been discussed previously.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jul 2007)

And on that note Locked!


----------

